
Ask HN: What are the most common tasks in data cleaning? - chirau
I am trying to build and assemble Python scripts that will do the most common tasks in data cleansing. So anything from removing duplicates, converting files etc. Shoot them my way please. I&#x27;ll put up the scripts on Github.
======
PaulHoule
rejecting some or all of the data if it does not match constraints.

